# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Εμπορικη χρηση δικτυου ?

## CTSCLOUD

Καλησπερα σε ολους .
Σημερα εμαθα οτι καποιος απο το TRWN χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο για να "πουλαει" υπηρεσιες INTERNET !
Δεν μπορω να το διαπιστωσω απο μονος μου αν και εχω δει κατι κεραιουλες να παιζουν με Αγ. Δημητρακο οχι εγκατεστημενες σε σπιτια αλλα σε φωτοβολταϊκα παρκα και επιχειρησεις . 
Μπορει καποιος να το επιβεβαιωσει ?
Νομιζω οτι ο κοπος τοσων ατομων δεν πρεπει να καρπωθει απο καποιον που θελει να βγαζει μαυρα λεφτα στις πλατες μας επειδη δεν ειναι και τοσο ενεργο .
Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με .

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπάρχει μια λεπτή γραμμή. Άλλο να πουλάς μια υπηρεσία πάνω από ένα κοινοτικό δίκτυο και άλλο να πουλάς πρόσβαση στο ίδιο το δίκτυο. Το πρώτο είναι ηθικό και θεμιτό για μερικούς μιας και προσθέτει αξία σε ένα δίκτυο, το δεύτερο είναι και ηθικά και πρακτικά λάθος. Η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη όχι απαραίτητα και οι υπηρεσίες. 

Απο την στιγμή όμως που ποτέ δεν έχουμε κάνει μεταξύ μας ένα peering agreement δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει σε ρητούς κανόνες, δεν έχουμε μάθει να τηρούμε ούτε τους βασικούς κανόνες neutrality, δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος στο ποιος εισέρχεται στα δίκτυα μας και δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικές κυρώσεις αν κάποιος παραβαίνει του ανύπαρκτους ουσιαστικά κανονισμούς τότε όλα παίζουν και καλή τύχη.

----------


## CTSCLOUD

Με αυτη την λογικη τοτε καθε ενας μπορει να πουλαει ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες "παρανομα" μεσα απο αυτο το δικτυο .
Λεω παρανομα μιας και δεν θα μπορει να τιμολογησει νομιμα .
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λογικο αυτο .
Επιπροσθετα ο πελατης δεν θα εχει ενημερωθει οτι οι πληροφοριες του ειναι διαθεσιμες και εκτεθειμενες σε ενα δημοσιο ελευθερο δικτυο με οτι αυτο συνεπαγετε  :: 
Στην περιοχη μας εχουν δοθει αδειες για εγκατασταση κεραιων σε εκκλησιες και βουνα για το δωρεαν ασυρματο δικτυο και οχι για την χρηση καποιου επαγγελματια οποτε αυτο απο μονο του ειναι καταχρηστικο και παρανομο .

----------


## NetTraptor

Το "παράνομα" θα προσπαθούσα να το επαληθεύσω. Επίσης τα p2p είναι περισσότερο νόμιμα ή παράνομα? Κατά τα άλλα είναι χύμα έχεις δίκιο. Δες την ουσία όμως με λιγότερο "θερμόαιμες" αντιδράσεις.
Για την τιμολόγηση δεν θα ήμουν τόσο κάθετος. Εγώ λέω ότι θα μπορούσε υπό όρους. Για τον διαμοιρασμό με αντίτιμο μεταξύ μελών τι λες? Πόσο νόμιμο είναι και γιατί αυτό και όχι το άλλο? Τώρα αν αυτός δεν κόβει απόδειξη είναι άλλου παπά.
Όσο για το πόσο εκτεθειμένοι είμαστε μην ορκιζόμαστε. Και στο internet είσαι εκτεθειμένος. Τόσο όσο το αφήνεις και θες εσύ. Εδώ εκτιθέμεθα οικειοθελώς σε όλα τα social media ενώ ελάχιστη από την επικοινωνία μας είναι κρυπτογραφημένη.
Τέλος πάλι μπερδεύεις τις υπηρεσίες με το δίκτυο. Άλλο υπηρεσία Internet, voip, video, κτλ και άλλο ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο backbone. Ναι όταν δεν γίνονται διάφανα όλα αυτά ενοχλούν αλλά μην μπλέκεις τις έννοιες. Υπάρχουν δίκτυα στον κόσμο που αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ εμπορικό με την έννοια του "σατανά" ή του αταίριαστου με αυτό που φαντάζεσαι για τα δίκτυα μας είναι η νόρμα.

Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να μπορούσες να επιλέξεις μέσα από τέτοιες υπηρεσίες σε πολλαπλά χαμηλότερο κόστος αφού εσύ συντηρείς το Backbone? Δεν θα ήταν ωραία όλο αυτό να γινόταν διάφανα, με κανόνες? Δεν θα βοηθούσε παράλληλα στην ενίσχυση του δικτύου με υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας? Αν υπήρχαν καλοί λόγοι σαν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, δεν θα συντηρούσες με μεγαλύτερο ζήλο και θα βελτίωνες το δίκτυο? Δεν θα δημιουργούσες προϋποθέσεις ανάπτυξης και ανταγωνισμού? Μην τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα σακούλι έτσι. Υπάρχουν τρόποι φτάνει να υπάρχει θέληση.

Αν αύριο βάζαμε τις δικές μας οπτικές ίνες? Νομίζεις ότι ένα τέτοιο καθεστώς αποκλεισμού θα ωφελούσε το δίκτυο? και για ποιο λόγο τελικά φτιάχνεις ένα δίκτυο?

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι 2-3 αετονύχηδες. Είναι η νοοτροπία μας, η έλλειψη κανονισμών, συμφωνιών, καλής θέλησης και οργάνωσης.

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχει μια λεπτή γραμμή. Άλλο να πουλάς μια υπηρεσία πάνω από ένα κοινοτικό δίκτυο και άλλο να πουλάς πρόσβαση στο ίδιο το δίκτυο. Το πρώτο είναι ηθικό και θεμιτό για μερικούς μιας και προσθέτει αξία σε ένα δίκτυο, το δεύτερο είναι και ηθικά και πρακτικά λάθος. Η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη όχι απαραίτητα και οι υπηρεσίες.


Αυτό είναι μια καινούργια αντίληψη περί λειτουργίας του δικτύου.

Με την άποψη του nettraptor μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να εκμεταλλευτεί τον κόμβο μου που έστησα εγώ με έξοδα μου και συντηρώ με έξοδα μου και κόπο, για να κερδίζει χρήματα.

Εγώ διαφωνώ ότι είναι ηθικό και θεμιτό να εκμεταλλεύονται άλλοι τον κόπο μου.

Βέβαια μιλάμε για τον NetTraptor, δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό....

----------


## akakios

χωρις να θελω να παρω θεση και να υποστηριξω μια απο τις δυο πλευρες θα πω απλα την αποψη μου.

Ουτε εμενα θα μου αρεσε να βγαζει καποιος εστω και 1 cent απο κατι που εχουν στησει ατομα με δικα τους
εξοδα. αν σε καποιους εχουν γινει δωρεες τοτε προφανως αυτοι δεν θα εχουν προβλημα. απο οτι θυμαμαι 
ολα ξεκινησαν ΣΑΝ ΧΟΜΠΙ.... 

απο εκει και περα.... στην αντιθετη πλευρα.... οταν κατι δεν διεπεται εστω και απο ''αγραφους'' νόμους τοτε
ο καθενας μπορει να κανει οτι θελει.... 

Οποτε κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη... οπως ειναι το δικτυο τωρα, ολα επιτρεπονται.

----------


## CTSCLOUD

Πολυ σωστος ο Papashark !
Akakie ακομα και αν καποιος εχει σκοπο να χρησιμοποιήσει το δικτυο για να βγαλει λεφτα πρεπει αν μη τι αλλο να ενημερωσει ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ και αν συμφωνήσουν τοτε ας κανει οτι θελει .
Δεν σκαρφαλωναν σε βουνοκορφες οι παλιοι και δεν χαλαγαν ενα σορο λεφτα για να καρπωνεται λεφτα καποιος ασχετος απο αυτες τις υπηρεσίες .
Στην περιοχη μας υπαρχουν αλλα 2 δικτυα απο οσο ξερω με δικους τους εξοπλισμους , αδειες και πουλανε ιντερνετ νομιμα , αυτοι χαζοι ειναι που εβαλαν το χερι στην τσεπη ?
Δοκιμασα και γω να στησω κατι τετοιο μονος μου αλλα ειναι πολλα τα εξοδα και το σταματησα νωρις .
Οπως και να 'χει θα ρωτησω να μαθω ποιος ειναι πισω απο ολα αυτα ετσι για να μαθω και την δικια του αποψη.

----------


## nvak

Συζητήσεις και καυγάδες που έχουν ξαναγίνει, πάντα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο.

Μετά από τόσο καιρό, μοιάζουμε με παρθένα γεροντοκόρη που προσπαθεί ακόμα να φυλάξει την τιμή της !!

----------


## homo

Επειδή είμαι ενεργό μέλος στο δίκτυο, θέλω να αναφέρω ότι δεν ξέρω κανέναν που χρησιμοποιεί τις υποδομές του δικτύου γι αυτόν τον σκοπό.

Μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα PM να βρεθούμε να το εξακριβώσουμε.

----------

